

Google monitoring all conversations - gnostication
https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/2015/06/google-chrome-listening-in-to-your-room-shows-the-importance-of-privacy-defense-in-depth

======
programmernews3
This should go viral!

~~~
jrv
It has, more than a week ago.

